# How Many Couples Do We Have In Here?



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I was just wondering how many husbands and wife couples we have at GP.. I asked Nick if we were the only ones and he said no.. So I was just wonderin lol... I'm bored can you tell?:hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Me and Jaime are a couple.. Not married yet, but a couple. LOL

StaffyDaddy, Staffymama.. Get it LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I told my wife she is welcome to come learn, maybe someday. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I won't let my old man get on here. I like you guys. He tends to get aggresive in conversation with people he doesn't really know. He'd get the banned stick pretty fast.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My boyfriend is just not forum material... he has no interest in learning new things.. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am on here cuase the b/f is about like SGH and kg420, trust me y'all are much better off with me here, crazy daywalker self


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife wont post on dog forums because so many people are anti vet.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

anti vet? where are those people?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

All around.....plus we are old school,we dont buy in to a lot of that new age treatments and super expensive foods.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't buy into super expensive food or the new age stuff, i am all about doing it old school, anti vet, what exactly does that mean?? All I want from my vet, is honesty and to know who I am and not treat me like a number or push stuff on me that I don't need, my vet is old school, man doesn't even own a computer, lol. He's freakin awesome


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My boyfriend is just not forum material... he has no interest in learning new things.. lol


i feel ya... lmao.
my fiance likes ocarinas (dont ask -___-) and joined some ocarina forum a couple months back and some kid was saying he was sad cuz his girlfriend dumped him and my fiance was pretty rough on the kid, he would flip his lid on here... he'd be banned from the computer here at home and probably GP too within a week lmao. 

good thing he's rotten and doesn't like the computer much... okay maybe he does and i just am on it all the time


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry, I'm single but got a live in G/F of over 11 yrs so I'm out


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah my hubby isn't forum material either. He is very old school...like he learned his bulldog stuff from way old timers (Floyd et al) so...I am the cool head amongst us. But he is way happy I am here.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

so if seems like we only have a couple of couples on here....aaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaa


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Me and Robert are married, I actually got him to register and get in once but he's not really a forum person lol.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm married, but mine lets me do the forums...he isn't on the computer other than to check the bank account and browse craigslist.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol.. I guess we don't have many. It's cool I was just wondering lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Adam is on here...but hes posted a whopping ONE time...lol. I just tell him everything I learn...he thinks Im crazy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Me & my Hubby - creepingdeath94... He was into the forum thing before me, He started out on F body 3rd gen forums & got positive results from them. So after we got Lex not only my first dog but my first APBT... Thought I'd check out a pit bull forum to see what the buzz was about & get others educated opinions aside from just my vets to make sure I'm as responsible with as can be.


----------

